# One little thing that works for me....



## bikerboy

As per RCP's request that we all stop scratching at each other and instead post something that "works for you", here it is. A little thing that some customers seem to be impressed by.

I have the requests for quotes from my website, sent to my phone. Then I try to call them asap. (usually within an hour or so). It is a little thing, but I have received more than a few "Wow, that was quick" or in many cases "thanks for calling me back".

Don't have any data to support it, but returning a call or internet inquiry quickly seems to give people the impression that you value thier business or at least are interested in trying to earn the job.

It's all about customer service.

(It's small, but it's a start Chris.)


----------



## RCP

"one small step for man, a giant leap for PT" 

Thanks BB, I started a thread once on how annoyed I was trying to find a repairman to return my call. I think that is excellent advice!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint

Thanks Biker, but it is a shame that we all have to pick up all the toys left on the floor here from others that don't.They want to come in and play and beat up on people and then leave a mess for others to deal with and put back. 
Instead of encouraging others to do what is right by offering good vibes, maybe we need to prune the tree a little.


----------



## jack pauhl

bikerboy said:


> It's all about customer service.


People are not used to a quick return phone call. Its the easiest way to stand out.


----------



## PatsPainting

Maybe you guys do this too, and I'm not really sure this helps, I do know it can't hurt. But when I show up to do the estimate, and about to walk in the house, I always take off my shoes. Even if they are wearing shoes. Half the the time they stop me and say don't worry about it. But it shows respect I think. 

Pat


----------



## johnpaint

I do the same. Good point.


----------



## johnpaint

How about remembering both their names. I use to be very bad but now it's getting better, I write them down.


----------



## TDTD

jack pauhl said:


> People are not used to a quick return phone call. Its the easiest way to stand out.


You're bang on JP. Makes them feel important too!

In this world of instant gratification and "I want it now" mindset, returning a phone call or email immediately goes a long way to gaining an advantage with a client.

A person has to be good a good communicator to do this well. Customer service is an art. Thanks for the post BB.


----------



## Metro M & L

I generally find if I don't return or answer an inquiry within two hours it is too late.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

johnpaint said:


> How about remembering both their names. I use to be very bad but now it's getting better, I write them down.


or their pets name. "Hows spot doing?" WOW, they eat that up.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

PatsPainting said:


> Maybe you guys do this too, and I'm not really sure this helps, I do know it can't hurt. But when I show up to do the estimate, and about to walk in the house, I always take off my shoes. Even if they are wearing shoes. Half the the time they stop me and say don't worry about it. But it shows respect I think.
> 
> Pat


I agree it also shows cleanliness, which is huge for the housewives.


----------



## nEighter

BB call me anytime today (saturday..) what kind of software you using to get the stuff sent to your phone???


----------



## WisePainter

Raw charm, pure confidence, and a wide ranging sense of humor.

If you can combine those without looking like a fake tool, the job is yours...

Dealing with the Lady of the House is my thing, and things are doing great!





EDIT: My Wife added: Smoldering bedroom eyes, an engaging smile, and a saucy little wink.

Momma knows that flirting= $$$


----------



## StefanC

^ He is... The most interesting man in the world.


----------



## WisePainter

StefanC said:


> ^ He is... The most interesting man in the world.


"Keeping up on current trends in the coatings world so I can better serve a spectrum of client needs" would have been too sterile, and lackluster.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

WisePainter said:


> Raw charm, pure confidence, and a wide ranging sense of humor.
> 
> If you can combine those without looking like a fake tool, the job is yours...
> 
> Dealing with the Lady of the House is my thing, and things are doing great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My Wife added: Smoldering bedroom eyes, an engaging smile, and a saucy little wink.
> 
> Momma knows that flirting= $$$


----------



## WisePainter

that is totally random.


----------



## KLaw

bikerboy said:


> As per RCP's request that we all stop scratching at each other and instead post something that "works for you", here it is. A little thing that some customers seem to be impressed by.
> 
> I have the requests for quotes from my website, sent to my phone. Then I try to call them asap. (usually within an hour or so). It is a little thing, but I have received more than a few "Wow, that was quick" or in many cases "thanks for calling me back".
> 
> Don't have any data to support it, but returning a call or internet inquiry quickly seems to give people the impression that you value thier business or at least are interested in trying to earn the job.
> 
> It's all about customer service.
> 
> (It's small, but it's a start Chris.)


Thanks BB. I currently have this done with my online lead generators and it does give them the "wow" factor as in "Wow - I just hit enter less then a minute ago". Some of them are really stunned at the quick response. Appreciate the lil tidbit about the actual email. I'll be shooting footbridge a request for this in about 2 seconds.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Do you think it might freak them out. Sometimes I think calling too quick can be creepy.


----------



## KLaw

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you think it might freak them out. Sometimes I think calling too quick can be creepy.


Yes. I've had a few that were so stunned they were speechless. Try to break the silence by explaining how the sytem works (automatic text to my phone as soon as they hit enter). This seems to put them at ease.


----------



## RCP

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you think it might freak them out. Sometimes I think calling too quick can be creepy.


I could see where that could go both ways,

"Wow, this guy is so desperate he is sitting by the computer/phone waiting for a job!"

or

"Wow, this guy really has an efficient business, I'll bet i won't have a problem getting a hold of him during the project!"

I think it depends on how you handle the call,

"yo, you wanted some painting?"

or

"Hello, this is Gabe from Ewing Painting responding to your request for a quote, how are you today?" Can I ask you some questions to start?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I always respond, "what's up brother/sister? I just got the email requesting for the E daddy" maybe I need to work on that


----------



## WisePainter

KLaw said:


> Yes. I've had a few that were so stunned they were speechless. Try to break the silence by explaining how the sytem works (automatic text to my phone as soon as they hit enter). This seems to put them at ease.


With my smartypants phone, everything is direct to me instantly. I return calls, texts, and emails the second I finish rolling out a wall.
I do have to be clear about that with clients that are stunned by my response time.


----------



## bikerboy

nEighter said:


> BB call me anytime today (saturday..) what kind of software you using to get the stuff sent to your phone???


I can access my yahoo email account from my Blackberry. Just have an alarm set that lets me know whenever an email comes in.


----------



## VanDamme

WisePainter said:


> With my smartypants phone, everything is direct to me instantly. I return calls, texts, and emails the second I finish rolling out a wall.
> I do have to be clear about that with clients that are stunned by my response time.


I (usually) purposefully don't instantly return emails. Seems when you do that, then for whatever get tied up and can't return one instantly, they wonder why you are avoiding them.


----------



## RCP

VanDamme said:


> I (usually) purposefully don't instantly return emails. Seems when you do that, then for whatever get tied up and can't return one instantly, they wonder why you are avoiding them.


Gmail has a "canned response" option and I have it set to,
"I am out of the office right now, but will respond when I return and have your information at hand" and a few others. I just got a blackberry and am still learning to type on the darn thing!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Its easy just watch
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

See now you try


----------



## VanDamme

RCP said:


> Gmail has a "canned response" option and I have it set to,
> "I am out of the office right now, but will respond when I return and have your information at hand" and a few others. I just got a blackberry and am still learning to type on the darn thing!


Good idea! They get a quick response and acknowledgment.

Watching my wife work her BB is almost a work of art! Thumbs flying everywhere! LOL


----------



## NEPS.US

Great idea BB. The initial call is the first step in creating great customer service and thats the foundation for a strong business.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Great post NEPS


----------



## WisePainter

VanDamme said:


> I (usually) purposefully don't instantly return emails. Seems when you do that, then for whatever get tied up and can't return one instantly, they wonder why you are avoiding them.


My response is usually to set up a meet time, offer my #, etc. Really the only emailz I get are from LPQ, everyone else get my name and # from a friend.



RCP said:


> Gmail has a "canned response" option and I have it set to,
> "I am out of the office right now, but will respond when I return and have your information at hand" and a few others. I just got a blackberry and am still learning to type on the darn thing!


lol, since I returned, every and all posts are made on my touch screen keyboard. It's easier to post while carrying a sleeping/awake baby than sitting at a laptop.
With twins, you will always be holding a baby!

and babies hate to sit.


----------



## KLaw

WisePainter said:


> My response is usually to set up a meet time, offer my #, etc. Really the only emailz I get are from LPQ, everyone else get my name and # from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, since I returned, every and all posts are made on my touch screen keyboard. It's easier to post while carrying a sleeping/awake baby than sitting at a laptop.
> With twins, you will always be holding a baby!
> 
> and babies hate to sit.


It's cool - man. You stayin' busy?


----------



## WisePainter

KLaw said:


> It's cool - man. You stayin' busy?


Very. 
I am knee deep in plans and scheduling, tenant build outs 'til March. Killing myself to cover the $$$ required to make this type of business move, but hey whatever. I feel it is the right time to gain more exposure among local contractors in order to be better poised for success, post recession America.

Another thing for the list:

Position your business so that it aligns with those that can keep you busy.


----------



## bikerboy

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you think it might freak them out. Sometimes I think calling too quick can be creepy.


It's not like a 1 minute later return call thing. If I am painting, I wait until I get "squared up". Clean off my hands. Go get a customer contact sheet so they can be pre-qualified. At best it's 5 minutes or so.


----------



## ESP Office

Our website has a feature that actually calls the office when someone fills out a quick quote form. On my end I hear a robot voice giving me a butchered name and phone number and the option to press 1 to be connected. Getting a return call <1 minute after filling out the online form catches everybody off guard. I explain the system to them but they are so flustered I don't think it matters. Now I wait about 15-30 minutes after I get the call to call them back.

OTOH, about half the people I do talk to thank me for calling them back and tell me that they are still waiting to hear from contractors or painters they called a week ago or more. Returning calls quickly definitely makes a good impression.


----------



## straight_lines

I approve of this thread.


----------



## aaron61

ESP Office said:


> Our website has a feature that actually calls the office when someone fills out a quick quote form. On my end I hear a robot voice giving me a butchered name and phone number and the option to press 1 to be connected. Getting a return call <1 minute after filling out the online form catches everybody off guard. I explain the system to them but they are so flustered I don't think it matters. Now I wait about 15-30 minutes after I get the call to call them back.
> 
> OTOH, about half the people I do talk to thank me for calling them back and tell me that they are still waiting to hear from contractors or painters they called a week ago or more. Returning calls quickly definitely makes a good impression.


Nice website


----------



## 6126

bikerboy said:


> I can access my yahoo email account from my Blackberry. Just have an alarm set that lets me know whenever an email comes in.


I have mine set to "Whistlin Dixie" By Randy Houser


----------



## Quality

:thumbup:


Woodland said:


> I have mine set to "Whistlin Dixie" By Randy Houser  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmLXHjuyg0c&feature=related


----------



## Woodpecker

Wait an hour before you call back


----------



## 4ThGeneration

Actually show up for the estimate!!!

I have won so many estimates just because I did what I said and actually showed up for estimates. The homeowners sometimes said you showed up!!1 I said thats why I am in business. To earn every clients business and that all starts by having good lines of communications.

Another thing is if your gonna be late call in advance of the appointment time to let them know. It always gets me a very gracious thankyou for having respect for their time.


----------



## KLaw

Woodpecker said:


> Wait an hour before you call back


Why?

I call as soon as possible. An hour later means that somebody like me could have already called to set up an appointment. And if a few others have my same thought process they would have called. So, an hour later the person could have 3 quotes set up and no desire to get more. 

Something to think about.


----------



## KLaw

Here is one that I just used today - use youtube. In the last few months - I have been building some before and after vids using youtube. Today, I bid on a home that had a unique cut out in the ceiling. We painted a very similar home (similar cut out and lay out). I sent him the bid via email and called him to see if he had any questions. 

He said I was the highest by $500 out of a total of 3 bids but he like my presentation the most. I tried to tell him why and made sure he was comparing apples to apples. Then I followed it up with a you tube link that featured before and after pics of a similar home that we completed. Will know by Monday but I am pretty sure that will seal the deal.


----------



## poet-1

4ThGeneration said:


> Another thing is if your gonna be late call in advance of the appointment time to let them know. It always gets me a very gracious thankyou for having respect for their time.


Yes, always call when being late. If late again (traffic, road closed, etc.), call again. If late again.. um.. no call (two calls already too many..)  People know you're coming..

_____________________

Off-topic: One little thing that seems to work for me is a simple line at the end of the written estimate: _Thank you. I look forward to working with you._ 

People like being liked. Complete sincerity is hard to find, but one can train oneself to like almost everyone.


----------



## Tonyg

I email my estimates often with a pdf page of pictures of the house/rooms, etc. When job is finished I also email before/after picks.

I have my camera anyways so I always try to get a zoom picture of their dog/cat or kid if they are younger. People love their pets and ALWAYS love to get pics of them. Seems to add a little to their contenance and how they react to you.


----------



## aaron61

Tonyg said:


> I email my estimates often with a pdf page of pictures of the house/rooms, etc. When job is finished I also email before/after picks.
> 
> I have my camera anyways so I always try to get a zoom picture of their dog/cat or kid if they are younger. People love their pets and ALWAYS love to get pics of them. Seems to add a little to their contenance and how they react to you.


Taking a picture of their kid seems a little creepy.


----------



## aaron61

Woodpecker said:


> Wait an hour before you call back


I was about 15 minutes late on returning a call last week and the guy said he didn't want to deal with a bunch of contractors and he's just goin with the 1st guy. I asked him if he was interested in comparing bids and he said no I just want to get the job done.

Early bird catches the worm


----------



## Tonyg

aaron61 said:


> Taking a picture of their kid seems a little creepy.


Only if you're from FLA

I think you guys have a abundance of pedifiles and old people down there


----------



## 4ThGeneration

Tonyg said:


> I email my estimates often with a pdf page of pictures of the house/rooms, etc. When job is finished I also email before/after picks.
> 
> I have my camera anyways so I always try to get a zoom picture of their dog/cat or kid if they are younger. People love their pets and ALWAYS love to get pics of them. Seems to add a little to their contenance and how they react to you.


 
Or maybe let them know you know what their family looks like if they do not pay you? 

Just kidding yall...


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Smile, really life is too short.


----------



## RCP

aaron61 said:


> Taking a picture of their kid seems a little creepy.


There is a guy on another forum that does high end basement remodels. He has a professional photographer come in to take finish shots and schedules a family portrait while the photographer is there. Says the families love it!


----------



## aaron61

RCP said:


> There is a guy on another forum that does high end basement remodels. He has a professional photographer come in to take finish shots and schedules a family portrait while the photographer is there. Says the families love it!


tHat's quite a bit different


----------



## RCP

I know, your post just reminded me of it!


----------



## TDTD

aaron61 said:


> I was about 15 minutes late on returning a call last week and the guy said he didn't want to deal with a bunch of contractors and he's just goin with the 1st guy. I asked him if he was interested in comparing bids and he said no I just want to get the job done.
> 
> Early bird catches the worm


Sounds like the customer may be a little on the impatient side. Could be a good thing that you missed this one - maybe a blessing in disguise. Anytime I miss one I always say to myself, "Oh well, it obviously wasn't meant to be", and just move on to the next one.:thumbsup:


----------



## paint-net

In our world of instant gratification they do want an immediate reply.
Remember the ol phrase: Strike while the iron is hot


----------



## mistcoat

paint-net said:


> In our world of instant gratification they do want an immediate reply.
> Remember the ol phrase: Strike while the iron is hot


I apologise for going off topic folks...

paint-net,
Do you actually have a site to show the work you do/have done? All I see are pages of forms for you to collect email addresses.
Just wondering, as I cannot see anything else, that's all :thumbsup:

I know you hate Spam :yes: I do too.

Mods, please remove my post if you feel it is taking away from the OP (apologies again).


----------



## bikerboy

.....


----------



## PatsPainting

mistcoat said:


> I apologise for going off topic folks...
> 
> paint-net,
> Do you actually have a site to show the work you do/have done? All I see are pages of forms for you to collect email addresses.
> Just wondering, as I cannot see anything else, that's all :thumbsup:
> 
> I know you hate Spam :yes: I do too.
> 
> Mods, please remove my post if you feel it is taking away from the OP (apologies again).


Its spam. It was obvious when he tried to beef up his post count by welcoming people that are already members here . Be like showing up to a party at a friends house walking in and saying "welcome" to all the people that were there before you lol

Pat


----------



## mistcoat

PatsPainting said:


> Its spam. It was obvious when he tried to beef up his post count by welcoming people that are already members here . Be like showing up to a party at a friends house walking in and saying "welcome" to all the people that were there before you lol
> 
> Pat


Hey Pat,
I have just welcomed PT's member *S*o *P*leased *A* *M*eat you :thumbup:
Hope we're right :blink:


----------



## RCP

I'm pretty sure he is too, but am willing to give the benefit of the doubt, for a little bit!


----------



## mistcoat

RCP said:


> I'm pretty sure he is too, but am willing to give the benefit of the doubt, for a little bit!


Of course. :thumbup:


----------



## jason123

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you think it might freak them out. Sometimes I think calling too quick can be creepy.


The variable's are endless
I somtimes think that it could creep them out. I also wonder if they might think your slow. (does that make a diff?).
When i do get back to them right away they do say wow.

Every person loves to hear their name. It sounds so good to them!


----------



## SteveC

poet-1 said:


> ...
> 
> Off-topic: One little thing that seems to work for me is a simple line at the end of the written estimate: _Thank you. I look forward to working with you._ ...


Someone had suggested using an autoreply, and I think that is a great idea. This line here is going on my autoreply.


----------

